# This wedding is on fire!



## JustJazzie (Jun 10, 2014)

I tried to come up with a better title, but I'm not that witty.

I'll let the photos speak for themselves!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/incredible-wildfire-wedding-photos?bffbnews


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 10, 2014)

Those are fantastic! How cool! That guy is on the map now. Bet he books out the next few years immediately.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2014)

This happened about 110 miles from my place! This article and the associated pictures are spreading like wildfire throughout Oregon on Facebook!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

Talk about "right place, right time" holy beetle juice.


----------



## Designer (Jun 10, 2014)

(bride) Wed faster, preacher! We gotta go!

(groom) Yea, yea, I do already! Now let's go dammit!

(photog) "Hold on, I've got to go to my car and change lenses.  Just stay right there, I'll be right back."


----------



## Designer (Jun 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> ..spreading like wildfire..



Oh, no you di-in't!


----------



## snerd (Jun 10, 2014)

Just saw it on Brett Bair's show. Epic!!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 10, 2014)

incredible

Just proves that you can make the Best out of any situation


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just saw it on Brett Bair's show. Epic!!


Uh..oh...you watched FoxNews? --- I got a friend!!!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 10, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw it on Brett Bair's show. Epic!!
> ...



Shhhhhh........ we're not to discuss religion or politics!!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...




ssshhh...we can still be friends


----------



## Braineack (Jun 10, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Those are fantastic! How cool! That guy is on the map now. Bet he books out the next few years immediately.



hopefully he doesn't crop their legs/feet as well...


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 11, 2014)

Rosy said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > IzzieK said:
> ...



What RoSy said....


----------



## jeroen (Jun 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ...hopefully he doesn't crop their legs/feet as well...



Same thoughts here. I love the one with the camera on the tarmac though. That one is really very good. One with the lense flare too.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 11, 2014)

Is anyone gonna take care of that fire?


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are great!
I haven't seen this, thanks for posting!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 11, 2014)

Just imagine the irony if they *ahem* split up.


----------

